# MEGA pleco cave



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

My pleco cave came in this evening!!! (open lid too!!!)

both of them are over 1ft in length!

They are my Panaque's future home, and I hope I will get some L418 soon!!!

***** Size 10 shoe!!!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> My pleco cave came in this evening!!! (open lid too!!!)
> 
> both of them are over 1ft in length!
> 
> ...


Omg that's big as a cinder block, nice shoes by the way


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Came in? You did not make it on your own?

Next time ask me I can make it for you all you have to do is get me the slate and silicone  I have the wet saw that is the most important thing


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Came in? You did not make it on your own?
> 
> Next time ask me I can make it for you all you have to do is get me the slate and silicone  I have the wet saw that is the most important thing


Yes, someone made it for me, free thou   

If I get a titanic pleco, you can help me out on a colossal slate cave  (30 x 12 x 12)


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that is bigger than the one I just cut up last week. I am going to glue it together soon. I just need to get my hands on some marine epoxy putty.
Judging from the dimension of the picture, isn't that a bit tall? They won't like the cave if they can't flex their fin to lock themself in. That's a very important factor when they choose their cave. Also, you might want to turn it up-side-down so that there is some weight in it. Otherwise, they'll just pop open the lid and then never use it again.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, that is bigger than the one I just cut up last week. I am going to glue it together soon. I just need to get my hands on some marine epoxy putty.
> Judging from the dimension of the picture, isn't that a bit tall? They won't like the cave if they can't flex their fin to lock themself in. That's a very important factor when they choose their cave. Also, you might want to turn it up-side-down so that there is some weight in it. Otherwise, they'll just pop open the lid and then never use it again.


It's 12" x 6" x 5" (L x W x H)

I got the cave but I don't have the pleco 

Panaque species have LARGE head, so I am pretty sure a sub-adult panaque will feel comfortable in this cave


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> It's 12" x 6" x 5" (L x W x H)
> 
> I got the cave but I don't have the pleco
> 
> Panaque species have LARGE head, so I am pretty sure a sub-adult panaque will feel comfortable in this cave


I agree and they have huge fins you dont want them to get stuck in there and die


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

huge fins and huge head....hmm...I think their size is the main reason why I am not into panaques like the other species :/


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

that is a huge cave...


----------

